# Help with Dual Graphics Cards



## bluesplayer43 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Quad Core, 8gb, Windows 7 system with a Nvidea geForce 8800 GT Graphics card running dual Samsung Syncmaster 226BW monitors. 

My problem is with the Nvidia graphics card, which has dual monitor outputs, but only supports one LUT, thus I can only calibrate one monitor. If monitors were identical it wouldn't be a problem, but the Samsungs come from different batches and are not even close. I use a ColorMunki for calibration.

Not having the monitors the same drives me nuts. I can get them close, but not close enough.

Tech support at X-rite advised changing my graphics card for one that supports dual LUT's but wouldn't recommend any cards. However tech people at Color Confidence (who support the Munki in UK) advised against this and to get two seperate graphics cards.

Has anybody run into problems like this and found a solution?

Any good recomendations on current but not to expensive graphics cards ?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## edgley (Mar 16, 2011)

I have run two different Nvidia cards in a Win7 box with no issue.
I just happened to have a spare one lying around and dropped it it, and Win7 found it, loaded a separate instance of the drive and it worked.
Think they were different flavours of the 8800 chipset.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 17, 2011)

I've run dual identical spec nVidias on XP and Vista PCI systems.  And that was excellent.

My current Win7 box ATI Radeon has dual outputs, both of which are 'calibrated', but only one of which I trust.
I'd add a second video adapter, but all of my spare slots are PCIe x1 slots and for some reason the last time I looked even cheap video cards were expensive in the x1 format.


----------

